# Which One Would You Pick?



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

Sienna already looks much more balanced to me. I can't justify trying to critique her legs the way she's standing, but her topline is smooth and her neck is better, as is her dam's, though a little thick. What would you do with her?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like 2nd one more. Both are cute, but head/neck of the 2nd one are more elegant in my opinion. I like more her build too.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the 2nd one more as well; she just looks better to me with her build & all.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not sure what a CSH is but, I like Sienna better. she is built more uphill, longer neck, and a more lively/kind eye. you can definitely see the QH in the other horse (not that I don't like QH, I LOVE them) but she has more of a sad eye, built downhill and her neck seems too short for her body. what do you plan on doing with the foal? show or pleasure/trail ride? if you are planing on showing, I would pick #2 she would have more class in the show ring...if a trail horse, and you don't mind about conformation, I would pick #1 because she looks like she will be more laid backed. They both look sweet, good luck :!:


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, thats actually not her dam behind her, that is another mare that was out with them
This is her dam http://i26.piczo.com/view/a/1/s/5/h/c/q/j/i/q/9/img/i144933579_67565_2.jpg

I would be doing dressage and jumpers. 

I just have to see if I can come up with a plan that works for the 2 of us... lol. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

oooo I found another pic!! This is Sienna as a weanling.. sometime last September? I think - I think she was a bit butt high, but the ground isnt very level.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

in the more resent photos, I like sieanna better for dressage/jumpers


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I actually liked Firefly. Do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I would go with Firefly. She seems sturdier to me, and I like her neck better.


----------



## HorseObsessed101 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd go with Sienna. I like her build a lot better than the other foal's. Although Sienna is not as flashy, I'd still go with her. :wink:


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I would go with Firefly. She seems sturdier to me, and I like her neck better.


Yep thats my choice too.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is Firefly.. these are pics from the same time as that other one of Sienna... they were her sale pics. She is standing on fairly level ground.



















I have to say its very interesting to hear people's picks. The people that do the western events tend to pick the Qh while the english pick the CSH.. haha


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess us English riders have a preference on conformation. Like I said before, I love QHs but I go for the more English built ones. I plan on breeding my 17hh TB mare to a 17.2hh QH (can't wait to see that result :!: but I wont breed til next year(she needs more weight), so 2yrs. from now I will have the baby)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would pick the first one. Better bone and conformation and she has a blaze which I'm a sucker for


----------

